# Does the NFAA need to set up classes based on shoe size



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

You are outstanding.

What about eliminating styles and having male and female "shoot the equipment you have" age divisions with five year breaks. That would still be 33 national champions, including pros, adults, seniors, and juniors.

Then, if we include all styles, there would be 273 national champions.

Add in second and third place and flights, then we could give out well over a thousand awards at the nationals.

However, everyone would feel so good about themselves that insurance premiums for archers could decrease.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

FS560 said:


> You are outstanding.
> 
> What about eliminating styles and having male and female "shoot the equipment you have" age divisions with five year breaks. That would still be 33 national champions, including pros, adults, seniors, and juniors.
> 
> ...



Keep it up and we'll have more awards than shooters at the events.:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

But don't stop till you have one for old, bald headed men who drive a Scion, shoot a PSE bow, and paint their arrows.



Spoon13 said:


> Keep it up and we'll have more awards than shooters at the events.:chortle:


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Prag, you win the prize for the most binary arrows.
I'd settle happily for a prize/title like 'most improved'.... If I could just get that far :tongue: 
Right now, I could win "most enjoyment from archery despite low score"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

MustangLassie said:


> Prag, you win the prize for the most binary arrows.
> I'd settle happily for a prize/title like 'most improved'.... If I could just get that far :tongue:
> Right now, I could win "most enjoyment from archery despite low score"


I don't know about that "most enjoyment/low score" thing. I'm pretty sure I'm in group as well. Guess we'll have to sort it out on the range. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

How about one for most graceful tumble on the course?

Or short fat and clueless?????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

That sounds good to me Yak. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I think they should setup classes for draw length and arrow speed


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think it would work as well as what's going on now. Sign me up for the 11's.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That sounds good to me Yak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You missed the graceful tumble- it wasn't on the course either. :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

ramboarhunter said:


> I think they should setup classes for draw length and arrow speed


Uh no. I get beat by enuff kids now. :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

MustangLassie said:


> Prag, you win the prize for the most binary arrows.
> I'd settle happily for a prize/title like 'most improved'.... If I could just get that far :tongue:
> Right now, I could win "most enjoyment from archery despite low score"


I think we'd be tied there!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How am I doing in the ***** & moan stupid topic contest?


To answer your thread question: Yes, but not Sandal, or flip flop size. There should be a Law that would forbade men of any gender wearing those things. It's just not right!:walk::icon_1_lol:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

They need a old school bhfs class that would make the older gentlemen happy


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I shoot indoors with a 73 year old gentleman that suggested "after our winter's award ceremony" that we simply pass trophy's out at the door when you arrive. It would be much simpler and allow us to all get home earlier.

Seems like a plan, eh?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> They need a old school bhfs class that would make the older gentlemen happy


Happy? Perhaps. Quiet ? Doubtful . :becky:

That isn't a bad idea. Hmmmmm :crutch:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty funny thread...thanks for the morning's laugh...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> To answer your thread question: Yes, but not Sandal, or flip flop size. There should be a Law that would forbade men of any gender wearing those things. It's just not right!:walk::icon_1_lol:


i'd add in those funny looking shoes that have five toes sticking out....makes you look like some kind of tree climbing lizard.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

NO! It should be based on draw length!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

